

Amazon to Launch 10 Inch Kindle Fire in Coming Months - szzonee
http://www.freshtechweb.com/amazon-to-launch-10-inch-kindle-fire-in-coming-months.html

======
SageRaven
Personally, I just want a cheaper Kindle DX. I've been waiting for years for
those suckers to get down to a reasonable price. I want to be able to read
conference papers, the Linux Journal, and my O'Reilly ebook collection on
something of a decent size.

~~~
jedc
I have a Kindle DX and it's absolutely awesome. It's not much larger area-wise
than a large hardcover book, but obviously quite a bit thinner.

I can understand why Amazon keeps pushing the regular-size Kindles (price-
point), but the DX should have had a price cut by now.

~~~
sliverstorm
My guess is the DX is a forgotten child they won't be revisiting (any time
soon). They have back-stock of the device, but will not make any more (any
time soon), so based on the stock they do have they are comfortable with the
supply/demand ratio at the current price point.

------
kenrikm
It will be interesting to see how they price it. I think $279 would be the
sweet spot because if they bring it up to $299 then it would be close to a
theoretical $399 iPad 2 (if Apple continues to sell them alongside the iPad 3
as has been rumored) Amazon needs to say firmly in the "low price" segment for
now as their software/hardware is nowhere near as polished as iOS.

------
jrockway
I would buy a Fire if it were a real Android device, but it's even more
heavily modified than your average heavily-modified-Android device, and we all
know how up-to-date those things stay. For example, why should I be satisfied
with Amazon's browser when I could be using Chrome instead?

I understand why they might not want the "Google Experience" on their device,
but I don't understand why they can't maintain a patchset on top of AOSP. Give
me an up-to-date OS, and I'll add the software I want. I'll even promise not
to ask for support!

------
davidw
I really hope they come to some kind of agreement with Google. The Fire is
decent enough for the price, but no Google apps is frustrating. My Android
phone is a more capable device for less money in part due to the Google apps.

Also, some more data input would help a lot - a microphone and camera for
skype type usage, for instance.

~~~
WayneDB
Hear!! Hear!!

I would only buy one if I can install a stock version of Android and get
access to the Android Market.

~~~
thetrendycyborg
You can. Many people do. At least with the 7" Kindle.

